# house insurance in italy



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there we have a property in Italy and are in the final stages of preparation for renting it out next year, can any one give us some advice on insurance for the property and if better to get in Italy or from UK ?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

the best way is to insure in italy if you want the contact details of an agent who speaks english pm me


----------



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the reply any help would be great have set up account with abruzzolutely waiting for validation thanks for the advice so far


----------

